#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Appendizitis vorbeugen - Frage an Dr. Baumann >

## Äskulap

He Doc,  
hab eine Frage, hab kürzlich aus nicht wissenschaftlichen Kreisen gelesen das es möglich wäre eine Appendizitis vorzubeugen wenn man beim Stuhlgang hocken würde statt zu sitzen dies aus den Gründen das man viel weniger pressen müsste usw.  
Ja ich bin ja jetzt eher Laie und hab zwar Grundkenntnisse aber keine wirklichen Kenntnisse darüber wie sich ein Stuhlvorgang im Darm auswirkt. 
Ohne das man da jetzt wissenschaftliche Studien heranzieht, wäre es rein theoretisch möglich das sich der Appendix aufgrund der vermeintlich falschen Sitzposition heraus entzündet zumindesten über einen längeren Zeitraum wie es für die westliche Welt halt üblich ist. 
Begründet wird das übrigens damit das es in Ländern wo es keine westlichen Toiletten gibt und wo man sich ballaststoffreicher ernährt (aufgrund von Nahrungsmangel meistens) weniger Appendizititen auftauchen (mir ist aber bewusst das durch die frühere Sterblichkeit und auch mangels Erfassung von Todesursachen diese Behauptung nicht haltbar ist) 
Grüßerle  :Smiley:

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Servus, 
nein, eine Appendizitis kannst Du nicht vorbeugen.   
Hauptproblem - und auch Hauptauslöser - ist die Lumenverlegung (z.B. Abknicken). Eventuell auch Fremdkörper (z.B. Kerne). Die Fremdkörper kann man noch bedingt beeinflussen, aber eine Verlegung des Darmlumens passiert. Da kann man nicht sonderlich viel ausrichten. 
Bei der Therapie hat sich viel entwickelt. Beispielsweise ist eine operative Entfernung in der heutigen Zeit keine Pflicht mehr. Je nach Stadium können hier auch konservative Maßnahmen ergriffen werden (Schmerzmittel, Antibiotika) - die sich übrigens in der Praxis schon mehrfach bewährt haben. 
Eine Appendizitis kam früher genauso oft vor, wie heute. Sie gilt ja nicht umsonst als eine der häufigsten Krankheiten. Wie Du selbst sagtest, war das früher nicht bekannt (siehe Sterblichkeitsrate). Dort wurde es nur als Seitenkrankheit bezeichnet - im Nachhinein wissen wir, es war natürlich die altbekannte Appendizitis.  
Grüße

----------

